# Howard Hill Wesley Special, 67" 55@28



## Apex Predator (May 16, 2008)

I need to sell my Wesley special to fund my next Hill! This is a great shooter that knows how to make meat. She has five bamboo laminations and is a real beauty. I put new leather on her, and added a little more dish in the grip while I had the old grip off. I should mention that it has a little finish flaking on one tip, but it's very minor.  I would never sell her without replacing her with another Hill. I'm ready to build my next one from a blank.  My price is $400!


----------



## Al33 (May 16, 2008)

Please post a price.


----------



## Apex Predator (May 16, 2008)

Sorry, ole eagle eye!  Took care of it.  Thanks buddy.


----------



## John Cooper (May 16, 2008)

man im glad i am broke right now ........but i still think you need your meds!!!!!!


----------



## Al33 (May 16, 2008)

Apex Predator said:


> Sorry, ole eagle eye!  Took care of it.  Thanks buddy.



A bow that pretty has to have a price tag even if it ain't brand spankin' new.



> =John Cooper;]  man im glad i am broke right now .....



I'm glad I shoot lefty.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (May 16, 2008)

I'm just glad it ain't 10#'s heavier.  Else I'd have to spend some more money.
Chris


----------



## ChrisSpikes (May 16, 2008)

What woods are you gonna order in your blank?


----------



## John Cooper (May 16, 2008)

HookedN21 said:


> I'm just glad it ain't 10#'s heavier.  Else I'd have to spend some more money.
> Chris



heck chris with your job and all it's only money .......you know you want it .......


----------



## Apex Predator (May 16, 2008)

Dang Chris, why you need so much weight?  With the arrows I shoot, this bow will shoot through a moose.


----------



## Apex Predator (May 16, 2008)

Osage on back and belly with three boo lams.  I asked him to use the darkest cocobolo he had, and throw in some scraps of same for tip overlays.  I can't wait.  I plan to do a blank-a-long when I get it.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (May 16, 2008)

Apex Predator said:


> Dang Chris, why you need so much weight?  With the arrows I shoot, this bow will shoot through a moose.



My release stinks!  I need something that will rip the string out of my fingers.


----------



## Apex Predator (May 16, 2008)

All right folks, I have already ordered my new blank and have to move this one.  $375 shipped to the CONUS.  This bow has made my "all time favorite" list!


----------



## Apex Predator (May 19, 2008)

This one has been sold.


----------

